# Manual de comandos DOS



## yosimiro (Ago 31, 2014)

Buscando una ayuda para el amigo "loco de la fonola", encontré esto, y me parece que es un desperdicio dejarlo para que se pierda en el arenero.

Imagino que puede serle útil a algún compañero del foro.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Buscando una ayuda para el amigo "loco de la fonola", encontré esto, y me parece que es un desperdicio *dejarlo para que se pierda en el arenero*.
> 
> Imagino que puede serle útil a algún compañero del foro.
> 
> Saludos



Si el archivo fue ingresado a un comentario dentro del "Arenero", al hacer la limpieza se pierde el comentario *y el archivo*.

Ahora el archivo se encuentra dentro de este tema/comentario y se supone  se pierda.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 31, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Para tener acceso a comandos DOS, solo es necesario entrar en la Consola de Comandos que está en todas las versiones de Windows...

Entramos en Ejecutar

Escribimos cmd y pulsamos _Aceptar_

Se abrirá una pantalla DOS (Fondo Negro con letras Blancas)

Escribimos cd/ y pulsamos _Enter_
Ahora tendremos...

C:\>_ (con el Cursor parpadeante)

Como podemos comprobar eso es el clásico Cursor de MS DOS.

Ahora escribimos help y pulsamos _Enter_

Si queremos información de un Comando en particula rescribiremos...

help "nombre del comando"





Por ejemplo, escribamos...

systeminfo (_enter_)

Nos mostrará valiosa información de nuestro sistema.

Sal U2


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 31, 2014)

claro miguelus... y si tenes el win muerto que haces si no podes ver esos  comandos? ... para eso es el buen aporte del amigo pepeepeee... Yo hace  años que no meto mano en estos comandos y la mayoria se olvidan... muy  buena info!!! mi dedo gordo pá arriba para este tema


----------



## analogico (Ago 31, 2014)

*cmd* es la consola de windows nt

*command *es la consola de *dos*


ejecutar >command


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 31, 2014)

saben donde es aun ligeramente util el DOS 
jaja para los que corren juegos de  PC viejos en DOS-BOX 

aunque configurando 1 vez el config del dos box ya no es necesario hacer esto
pero es ligeramente util cuando se trata de revisar una red aunque hay herramientas que lo hacen


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola...Yo agregaría a la lista de comando para el DOS el "FDISK /MBR"(no documentado) que me recupero un montón de veces el/los disco/s rigido/s al re-ecribir el MBR(Master Boot Record) faltante o corrupto.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 4, 2014)

bueno aca toy" ...les cuento que no puedo instalar el win 98 ...ni en la maquina original ni en la mia .... por empezar el diskets de inicio.... trae lo driver para grabadora ide ...y yo tengo sata .... o sea el archivo del driver en DOS ..... sale que no se instala ...buasque un boots diskets con sata ..pero me sigue largando el error .... tampoco puedo desde el disco porque me larga error ..... no aparece el instal.exe pero si esta grabado en el disco


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 4, 2014)

como lo estas buscando? hace una cosa... copia "toda" la carpeta del instalador de win98 en el disco de la notebook (obviamente esta todo supuestamente en cero, o sea, formateado)... Despues, bajate a un disket el norton commander y desde el dos, lo ejecutas.... desde el norton commander, te va ser mas facil desplazarte entre los distintos archivos y carpetas y cuando veas el instalador, con un doble click, ya tiene que estar ejecutandose...
Es tan eficiente el norton commander, que hasta lo podes implementar para esos virus de win que se esconden y cuando los encontras, el sistema no te deja borrarlos... como corre en DOS, aparece todo por que lee el disco directamente... y te deja borrarlos, por uqe como dije anteriormente, corre en DOS...
Lo que no entendi lo del disco SATA... para esas epocas existian SATA? me parece que eran todos IDE...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 4, 2014)

ola mi amigaso..... nop no existia el sata ..creo la fecha del disco de boteo .es 1990 .... al menos eso es lo que dice el archivo .... tal vez este como oculto ...y otra cosa ¿¿¿ no hace falta un descompresor como el  .rar para que descomprima la instalacion (disco duro ) ..... ya baje varios w98 ..pero no encuentro nigun  auto-instalable ...porque le faltan los driver sata ....


----------



## analogico (Sep 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ola mi amigaso..... nop no existia el sata ..creo la fecha del disco de boteo .es 1990 .... al menos eso es lo que dice el archivo .... tal vez este como oculto ...y otra cosa ¿¿¿ no hace falta un descompresor como el  .rar para que descomprima la instalacion (disco duro ) ..... ya baje varios w98 ..pero no encuentro nigun  auto-instalable ...porque le faltan los driver sata ....



no existia el sata pero existia el SCSI y algunas placas sata antiguas tenian  drivers  SCSI   para dos y 98 y el sistema creia que el Sata  eran SCSI 

las de ahora ya no traen esas cosas 

y otras placas se podian configurar en la bios y el sistema creia que eran IDE 


Pero si estas tratando de instalar el 98 en un equipo relativamente nuevo
eso no  funciona


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ya baje varios w98 ..pero no encuentro nigun  auto-instalable ...porque le faltan los driver sata ....


Los discos de instalacion son "booteables" y cuando arrancan toman el control de la PC por que es la instalación de un sistema operativo. Entonces, no hay autojecutables como en una instalación convencional, por que no funciona así la instalación de un S.O.
Por otra parte,  a menos que puedas decirle al BIOS que emule un IDE usando el SATA... y que Win98 se lo crea , no vas apoder instalarlo en esa PC por que al no conocer los drivers SATA, el instalador no puede particionar el HD ni configurar el boot record para que arranque Win98... de hecho, ni siquiera sabe que el disco existe !!!

Lamentablemente (o nó) el salto tecnológico ha sido MUUUUUY grande y como esos SO ya están discontinuados hace siglos, la única posibilidad de instalarlo es conseguir una máquina de la época (de 15 años de antigüedad o más) y tener suerte de que aún funcione sin desarmarse... o crear una máquina virtual en una PC moderna y configurarla - si es posible - como una máquina antigüa. Otra no hay...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 4, 2014)

bueno chicos .... gracias ..... y vamos por partes ..... la lectora de cd/dvd .que tengo es sata .... ( no consigo una ide) .... la maquina original es una 386 y 16Mb de ram .... el sistema operativio ... le borraron un parte de  los archivos  ..... asi que si quiero reinstalar el  S.O ... tengo que usar esa lectora  o la disketera ....y sino ver de que manera puedo .... paso por paso ..... reparar el sistema que tiene .... como dice el  amigo ..... Dr. Zoidberg ...sata es otra cosa ... nada que ver con scsi .... no lo lee al disco ... por mas que mi compu sea nueva ... no estan los archivos en el disco de arranque .... ahora lo curioso es que estando en W7 .... si el disco aranca solo .y tambien la instalacion..... pero claro esta dentro de un S.O mas nuevo ...... no es importante que  el sitema operativo que tiene se formatee ..... no tiene nada de valor guardado ..solo que funcione ...


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2014)

Estos serían los pasos a seguir.
Debo aclara que hace bastante lo hacía seguido, pero eso  ”hace bastante”.

1 Tienes que tomar el HD destino, e instalarlo en tu máquina u otra más moderna.

2 Luego copia la carpeta win98 en ese disco. (que esté formateado y sin ningún archivo más)

3 Luego vuelves a colocar el HD en la máquina de origen.

4 Y entonces utilizas el disco de arranque (booteo) con los comandos allí descriptos.

5 De ese modo, arranca DOS y cuando termina te aparecerá en la pantalla “a: “

6 Entonces escribes “c:”

7 Luego escribes “cd  win98” y te aparecerá “c:\win98\

8 Allí  escribes “instalar” o “install” y presionas enter.

 9 Te aparecerá un menú que te dirá bla, bla, bla etc., a  partir de ese momento solo sigues los pasos.

Ojo, si mal no recuerdo, te podría pedir formatear el HD, no lo aceptes, por obvias razones.
Podrían surgir inconvenientes, pero no nos adelantemos.

Como antes dije, la carpeta win98, pesa aprox,100MB, y consta de varios archivos entre los que se encuentran si mal no recuerdo unos 63 ".cab", te aclaro esto, porque si la carpeta está comprimida, deberás descomprimirla, antes de comenzar el proceso.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Sep 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ...
> 
> como dice el  amigo ..... Dr. Zoidberg ...sata es otra cosa ... nada que ver con scsi ...


 
ahora no tengo esa maquina   98 sata
pero


en japones


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 4, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> ahora no tengo esa maquina   98 sata
> pero
> http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/3765/satax.jpg
> en japones
> ...


 hola amigo a eso me referia ...en el frame de la interfaz claro que lo ves asi ....pero en el comando dos del diskets de arranque esos driver no estan ... y si me carga el controlador SCSI ..... pero no son los driver sata .... en DOS .... me sale que no se intalaron los driver.... del CD ...


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2014)

Me asalta una duda, amigo fonola, ¿está usted seguro que esa máquina tenia w98? Porque en realidad con ese micro y esa memoria, no creo que sea una buena idea.
A esa máquina es mejor instalarle w95.

W98 pide un mínimo de 32 megas de ram (recomiendan 64, pero realmente camina con 128 megas), y de 486 en adelante en cuanto a micro, pero mejor un pentium o 586 amd.

De todos modos la interfaz es muy similar, así que por allí se confunden.

Saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 4, 2014)

Definitivamente win95,

Pero no hay problema el proceso es casi igual al de el win98, solo varía la contraseña, y es un poquito mas feo pero, funciona


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 4, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Me asalta una duda, amigo fonola, ¿está usted seguro que esa máquina tenia w98? Porque en realidad con ese micro y esa memoria, no creo que sea una buena idea.
> A esa máquina es mejor instalarle w95.
> 
> W98 pide un mínimo de 32 megas de ram (recomiendan 64, pero realmente camina con 128 megas), y de 486 en adelante en cuanto a micro, pero mejor un pentium o 586 amd.
> ...



 pepeepeeee.. acordate de la captura que subio loqui... estaba la carpeta de w98 y la de la expansion  "SE" 
esta rara la cosa che... se complica no tenerte a la vuelta de casa para pegarme una escapada y entre unos fernesijirillos meterle mano


----------



## analogico (Sep 4, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo a eso me referia ...en el frame de la interfaz claro que lo ves asi ....pero en el comando dos del diskets de arranque esos driver no estan ... y si me carga el controlador SCSI ..... pero no son los driver sata .... en DOS .... me sale que no se intalaron los driver.... del CD ...



si  eso es por que son unos drivers genericos  antiguos 

el driver sata  para dos si existiera para tu controladora se instalaria y exactamente de la misma manera  que un driver de cdrom scsi 
a eso me referia


pero creo que el problema es que estas instalando el disco en una maquina nueva

un 386  y 16 mb seguro que no es windows 95

pero cual es el problema  no puedes arrancar la maquina vieja 
no tienes disquetes


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> pepeepeeee.. acordate de la captura que subio loqui... estaba la carpeta de w98 y la de la expansion  "SE"
> esta rara la cosa che... se complica no tenerte a la vuelta de casa para pegarme una escapada y entre unos fernesijirillos meterle mano



Lo que pasa es que en ningún momento pude ver la captura, ya le ha pasado a otros compañeros en otro momento, algunas imágenes no se ven...
Debe ser el navegador.

De todos modos en ese hardware, no conviene el 98...
Pero se puede disfrazar.





analogico dijo:


> si  eso es por que son unos drivers genericos  antiguos
> 
> el driver sata  para dos si existiera para tu controladora se instalaria y exactamente de la misma manera  que un driver de cdrom scsi
> a eso me referia
> ...




¿Estás seguro que quisiste escribir eso? (un 386  y 16 mb seguro que no es windows 95)


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 4, 2014)

guindou 3.1 corria en la AT 286-386... en la 486 ojo el pomo... ya corria el 95 con el mortal kombat 
cuando tuve en mis manos el 1er petium 100 con 98, me sentia como hoy un pibe tener una maquinita gamer con 4 nucleos, dos bios y una pacla de video refrigerada con gas 


huy... entre en la duda que tenia en la 386 ....


----------



## analogico (Sep 4, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro que quisiste escribir eso? (un 386  y 16 mb seguro que no es windows 95)



pero creo que el problema es que estas instalando el disco en una maquina nueva

un 386 y 16 mb seguro que no es windows 95


si

segun lo que entiendo
tiene 2 maquinas 
la nueva con cdrom sata 


y la antigua 386  con 16 mb ram


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 4, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> guindou 3.1 corria en la AT 286-386... en la 486 ojo el pomo... ya corria el 95 con el mortal kombat
> cuando tuve en mis manos el 1er petium 100 con 98, me sentia como hoy un pibe tener una maquinita gamer con 4 nucleos, dos bios y una pacla de video refrigerada con gas
> 
> 
> huy... entre en la duda que tenia en la 386 ....



Quedate tranquilo, en 386,seguro 95 máximo.

Eso lo recuerdo bién, yo arranque (1999) en  un PII 450 con 128 megas de ram, como no entendía nada, se la hice armar al hermano de un compañero, pero el vago me instaló W95.
Ante el reclamo mío, el pibe me respondió, que así rendiría más, y era cierto, porque llendo a casa de otros compañeros que tenían el 98, y hardware similar, les preguntaba en mi ignorancia porqué yo no veía el logo de "ahora puede apagar el equipo"(o algo así)...
Luego de mucho pensarlo se dieron cuenta, que la máquina andaba tan rápido que no daba lugar a ver el logo.
Realmente el apagado era instantáneo.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 5, 2014)

hola gente ... bueno voy a sacar dudas ..... la maquina hace como 2 años le cambie el cable que va a la funte .... ( no prendia   al estar cortado ) .... y tenia (y tiene w98 ) ...siempre andubo bien ... es una maquina que esta bien conservada  .... y tiene poco uso ....  asi le saco las dudas ...no tiene internet ni nada conectado .... solo teclado y raton .... es de un chico de 5 años  con sidrome de donw .... (su juguete) .. .. pero gracias a la maquina ... y dentro del paint ... a aprendido algunos colores por eso estan importante par mi recuprarla ... por que pasa  variar horas .... frente a ella ... evitando que salga afuera ( tiene problemas respiratorios ) ... y los cambios de clima lo afectan .... bueno la duda que me genera es lo que me explica  PPP por aca  





p p p dijo:


> Estos serían los pasos a seguir.
> Debo aclara que hace bastante lo hacía seguido, pero eso  ”hace bastante”.
> 
> 1 Tienes que tomar el HD destino, e instalarlo en tu máquina u otra más moderna.
> ...


  la duda  que tengo es ¿¿¿ tengo que descomprimir los .RAR que hay en esa carpeta ????? ..... o dentro del diskets de inicio hay un descompresor ...   y aclaro que si ven que con w95 andaria mejor  lo coloco no hay problema


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2014)

Hola amigo fonola, esos ".cab" los descomprime el instalador mismo.
Pero como te preguntaba antes, y es lo más importante, ¿en que paso se te planta la instalación?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)

Andá a una casa de computación y comprale un diskete de inicio de 98 y listo che  !

Saldrá monedas , si no te lo regalan


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 5, 2014)

la carpeta de win98 no tiene archivos .rar debes descomprimirlos pues en ese, los archivos comprimidos son .cab.

se aplica igual para win95, solo que en el cd de win95 la carpeta es win95

claro que si es disket se coplica un poquito.

es obvio que con win95 trabaja mejor, pero si  el uso que le vas a dar es paint, no es problema el 98 un poco mas lento pero sirve, colocale el que tengas mas a mano.

PD.
Acabo de instalar win 3.1 en una maquinita con ese procesador y memoria para una fábrica de medias, unas máquinas arcaicas Lonatti Italianas si no estoy mal. también te serviría pero esos nombres de 8 dígitos te matan


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Andá a una casa de computación y comprale un diskete de inicio de 98 y listo che  !
> 
> Saldrá monedas , si no te lo regalan



Síííí, lo que pasa es que como no especifica en que paso *planta*, no puedo saber que le falta.

Y... lo del Paint es un dato, porque el del W95, no abría".jpg"(solo ".bmp y .pcx").

Sin embargo, yo solucionaba eso metiendome en algún equipo con W98, y llevandome la carpeta del Paint,(tenía el exe y uno o dos archivos más), y lo ejecutaba directamente, en la máquina destino.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 5, 2014)

bien el problema es que no aparese el "instalar.exe"  o sea si entro en la carpeta WIN 98 ... es en español ... y sip llego hasta ali ... y creo que es por que esta oculto ....


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 5, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Síííí, lo que pasa es que como no especifica en que paso *planta*, no puedo saber que le falta.
> 
> Y... lo del Paint es un dato, porque el del W95, no abría".jpg"(solo ".bmp y .pcx").
> 
> Sin embargo, yo solucionaba eso metiendome en algún equipo con W98, y llevandome la carpeta del Paint,(tenía el exe y uno o dos archivos más), y lo ejecutaba directamente, en la máquina destino.


 
satamante, aunque despues encontré el ACDsee , tambien viene el detalle de los reproductores para los mp3, pero con el winamp 2.xx, listo. los videos otro cuento


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bien el problema es que no aparese el "instalar.exe"  o sea si entro en la carpeta WIN 98 ... es en español ... y sip llego hasta ali ... y creo que es por que esta oculto ....



Bueno, ya nos vamos entendiendo.
Si no está el instalar, esa copia está pinchada.
Esta es una captura de lo que debes tener en ella, los archivos que no se ven hacia abajo son todos ".cab" y como ya te dije *los abre el instalador.*


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 5, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bien el problema es que no aparese el "instalar.exe"  o sea si entro en la carpeta WIN 98 ... es en español ... y sip llego hasta ali ... y creo que es por que esta oculto ....



acuerdate que los archivos* .rar* no son del win98 debes descomprimirlos, puede que esté dentro de alguno de ellos, pues sin ese nop


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Y... lo del Paint es un dato, porque el del W95, no abría".jpg"(solo ".bmp y .pcx").


 
No se porqué si a los .jpg a los .gif y los .bmp les intercambiabas la extensión , los abria igual


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se porqué si a los .jpg a los .gif y los .bmp les intercambiabas la extensión , los abria igual



Para esa época yo no sabía tanto, *pero lo hacia andar igual*.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 5, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Bueno, ya nos vamos entendiendo.
> Si no está el instalar, esa copia está pinchada.
> Esta es una captura de lo que debes tener en ella, los archivos que no se ven hacia abajo son todos ".cab" y como ya te dije *los abre el instalador.*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116976



Tal cual!!! eso era lo que queria decirle anteriormente... copiando y pegando todo eso en el disco, despues ya podria tirarlo desde el DOS...


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 5, 2014)

bueno ac le muestro la captura del  cd de WIN 98 ...... alli se ve la libreria de instalar .exe y instalar .txt ...el asuento es que sip .....  yo selecciomo todo ... y copio en el disco  ya formateado .... aca lo del cd


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2014)

No, en el Hd hay que hacer una carpeta, "Win98", o el nombre que uno elija (es irrelevante), no deben estar los archivos directamente en el disco "c:" ya que allí se situarán los del Windows propiamente dicho.

Luego del booteo, *hay que situarse dentro de esa carpeta*, y tipear "instalar" y enter.
Yo nunca pongo la extensión de los ".exe", *no es necesario*.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 5, 2014)

bien PPP ..con eso me queres decir que tengo que hacer otra particion .... y alli colocar los archivos de intalacion ???? o que copie todo el disco (CD)..... porque lo que hago es copiar esta carpeta ....


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 5, 2014)

No,No, solo digo, que los archivos pertenecientes a ese directorio (carpeta), no deben estar en el directorio raíz.
O sea deben ir dentro del mismo HD, *pero en una carpeta* (subdirectorio), en este caso wi98, 98se(así la bautizo yo), ya que los archivos del windows, se crean en la carpeta windows, pero algunos van al disco c: directamente,  *para poder arrancar desde allí*.
De hecho, en el disco c: *no debiera haber archivos sueltos*, salvo los del windows, siempre dentro de algún subdirectorio(carpeta).
Saludos, ya me estaba llendo y vi la notificación.


----------



## analogico (Sep 5, 2014)

no es necesario formatearlo de nuevo


si aun no lo has formateado

trata de entrar a la consola con F8
si no entra  a la consola los archivos que faltan
son

io.sys 
command.com
himen.sys
esto los puedes buscar en tu cd de 98 o de otro 98

estos son de configuracion asi solo los de un C: de 98 sirven
config.sys
autoexec.bat


si entras vas a la carpeta  win98 y reinstala el windows sobre si mismo eso conservara todos los programas


si lo formateaste tiene que ser en formato FAT o FAT 32
 y copiar la carpeta win98  en este caso si necesitas el disquete


si  te quedas atrapado en un paso lo mejor es que publiques una imagen


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 9, 2014)

hola gente ...bueno alli pude reistalar el W98 en esa maquinita ... pero fue desde me maquina ..hasta el primer reinicio ..... luego cambie el disco ...y arramco lo mas bien ..... temino su instalacion esta todo perfecto ..... aparentemente tiene los DRIVERS ..... del video ..... placa teclado y mouse ..... pero no se siestan bien ..... ya  le di como vente arranques.y apagado y todo funciona corectamente .... navego dentro del WIN con total normalidad .... y tambien quiero aclarar que no podia instalar..desde la maquina original .porque no me aparecia "INSTALAR.EXE" queda oculto..aunque le di la opcion de que se muestre ... la razon no la se ...la consulta es  ahora ..... ¿¿¿¿ puedo agregarle jueguitos sinples ???? ..como el de las burbujas .o la vivorita  ( de ese tipo bien simples ) .... me gustaria porque es una opcion para ayudar al desarrolo de este niño ... juan


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

Hola loquis, yo calculo que si... ya miraste cuanto consume de RAM, etc etc? Mirá, chequeate estos link:

http://chepe.6te.net/juegos/juegos.htm

http://www.intercambiosvirtuales.org/tag/juegos-educativos

buscale algun PIPO, esos terriblemente buenisimos para la estimulacion


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 9, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola loquis, yo calculo que si... ya miraste cuanto consume de RAM, etc etc? Mirá, chequeate estos link:
> 
> http://chepe.6te.net/juegos/juegos.htm
> 
> ...


 gracias AMIGO ...... esa es la idea .... ahora lo que no se es como ... puedo saber lo que consume la RAM ...


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 9, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> gracias AMIGO ...... esa es la idea .... ahora lo que no se es como ... puedo saber lo que consume la RAM ...



Hola Fonola, aquí te envío un disk con juegos sencillos, que son un buen ejercicio.
Descomprímelo, y la carpeta así como está, la guardas en el HD, o en mis documentos.
Desde allí le haces accesos directos en el escritorio.
Te recomiendo el Pedget(senku)- taipei (en este se tiene que ir eliminando piezas iguales), tiene también el tetris.
Y uno que tal vez.. un juego que te la voglio dire (Tic que es un ta te ti pero de 4 en linea y en tres tableros simultaneos, o sea que te tienes que cuidar por todos lo lados).

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=117187&stc=1&d=1410276480

Todos son muy viejos, y ya no están cubiertos por ningún derecho de copia.

PD: Puedes hacer que el windows sea más rápido,:
Evitando guardar archivos en el escritorio o en el disco raíz, (siempre conviene dentro de una carpeta)
Metiéndote en la configuración de video, en este caso W98 no necesita más que una resolución de 640 por 480.
Además puedes elegir desde la tarjeta de video una frecuencia de refresco de 75Hz(para no exigir la vista, a 60Hz a mi me daba unos dolores de mate terribles)
En la s propiedades de video tambien tienes la posibilidad de elegir opciones de como quieres que se vea, y una es usar íconos con "todos los chiches" y otra más económica, ya sabes que elegir.
Dentro de esa "política" también debes evitar el uso de protectores de pantalla, y de fondos de escritorio.
Para proteccion del monitor puedes hacerle un acceso directo al protector que al pibe le guste, y decirle que cuando se aleje de la pc le haga doble click.

Y no recuerdo bién si ya traía el msconfig.
Para eso te situas en el buscador, y tipeas *.exe, y que busque en todo el disco.
Si lo tiene, puedes poner que en el inicio no arranque ningún programa, porque son opcionales, y por ejemplo el monitor de tareas esta siempre consumiéndote ram.


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ¿¿¿¿ puedo agregarle jueguitos sinples ???? ..como el de las burbujas .o la vivorita  ( de ese tipo bien simples ) .... me gustaria porque es una opcion para ayudar al desarrolo de este niño ... juan



si hay muchos juegos que puedes agregarle
busca por 
"juegos para ms-dos" o  "juegos para win3.1"

algunos son simples  y otros no

pero  hay muchos donde escojer

 no los pruebes en xp o superior que la mayoria no funciona bien en esos sistemas
para eso esta el emulador  "dosbox"


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 9, 2014)

mira, cuando hice el curso de conectar igualdad, algo vimos del uso de  las TIC en la educacion especial... te paso un par de inks a modo de  herramientas; Igualmente, pasale esta info a la madre, por que estas  cosas, o sea, una ayuda y estimulacion complementaria, es lo ideal... 

http://www.educacontic.es/blog/recursos-tic-para-necesidades-educativas-especiales

http://edpr1011.wikispaces.com/Recursos+S%C3%ADndrome+Down

http://blog.educastur.es/ticynee/page/2/

hay algunos recursos que corren en flash... hay que ver si corren en win98...

Igualmente, despues intercambiamos correos para ver como te puedo compartir toda la data en pdf que tengo, mas algun que otro practico que hice en su momento... abrazo

PD: perdon si escribi algo y estoy fuera del reglamento


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 9, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> mira, cuando hice el curso de conectar igualdad, algo vimos del uso de  las TIC en la educacion especial... te paso un par de inks a modo de  herramientas; Igualmente, pasale esta info a la madre, por que estas  cosas, o sea, una ayuda y estimulacion complementaria, es lo ideal...
> 
> http://www.educacontic.es/blog/recursos-tic-para-necesidades-educativas-especiales
> 
> ...


 gracias amigaso ..bueno parte del objetivo mio es que vuelva su juguete ..y si se puede un plus .es una flia muy humilde ...y si todo esto es para ayuda ..... mas que bien .... y esta genial eso ..... estate seguro de eso ...


----------

